# Leptospirosis vaccination



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

I just checked the recommended vaccination schedule against my vaccination records and the vet shows that they are due (at 17 weeks) for the regular puppy shots and also Leptospirosis. I see that this shot is on the list for “not recommended” for dogs. Thoughts for this please. I want to be ahead of the game with this vet for the next puppy visit on Dec 28th.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't do Lepto. I read a book, No More Vaccines. It's a good quick read. Don't believe you vet. Do your own research.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

My vet and breeder said lepto is very dangerous to havaneses and several other small breeds.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ditto .


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks you. I am not going to get this vaccination. I have read more since my post and agree this is not needed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tony & Milo said:


> Thanks you. I am not going to get this vaccination. I have read more since my post and agree this is not needed.


probably a safe decision , the only caveat would be is if there's a local outbreak of this.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Our vet's office has three veterinarians on call. The first vet Pixie was seeing advised we get this due to local cases in the area, and we did have raccoons making tracks in our yard quite a bit. Long story short-she did get this vaccine once, no adverse side effects whatsoever, but I know now that she never needs this again, and we see another vet there who doesn't recommend it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, my vet won't do Lepto at all.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Just gonna chime in with my big fat "no" as well!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks you everyone who commented. I am not going to get the pups this shot and I am actually not going to go to this vet anymore. I have to trust that the vet is not guiding me incorrectly and also do my research. There have been a few misguidings as of late (with the pups and my cat) and I have lost my trust in this vet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Annemarie, I don't blame you. Feel free to speak up to them about your concerns. Sometimes that's the only way to get the message across.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you made the right decision. I was comfortable with my vet when I brought up Jean Dobbs name. He knew who she was and what she recommended, off the top of his head. He has never forced shots on me and will order single shots for the pupsters. His office doesn't even do Lepto. I feel really good about him. Good luck finding another vet. At least you know what to look for!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Linda ~ actually I have already found another vet (right under my nose) – my parents’vet. My parents have gone to her for 30 years now. She is a bit further away so that is why I found my own vet close to my home. Now I feel it is worth the extra drive time to go to a great vet – and someone who is trusted. 
Dave ~ I am going to give the current vet feedback as I feel it is important.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tony & Milo said:


> Linda ~ actually I have already found another vet (right under my nose) - my parents'vet. My parents have gone to her for 30 years now. She is a bit further away so that is why I found my own vet close to my home. Now I feel it is worth the extra drive time to go to a great vet - and someone who is trusted.
> Dave ~ I am going to give the current vet feedback as I feel it is important.


:clap2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci did have the lepto vaccine, but I had to get it for her to get her a state health certificate to travel outside of the USA, although, if it wasn't neccessary for that, I doubt I would've gotten it for her, 

I think some vaccines are required in some areas, if lepto is real problem where you live, I'd consider it and talk to more vets, or if you want to travel out of country in the future. 

Its important to trust your vet and find one that knows their stuff\

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

no lepto. django got it as a puppy and got very sick. we titer now and he hasn't had any vaccinations in year. rabies is the only must.


----------

